# few ONR questions



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Just ordered ONR and über sponge, going to ONR route for summer. Wheels go with the same method as the paint I suppose, but I'd like to know how do you clean your tires and door jambs when doing ONR wash?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I tend to ONR wash and dry the car as normal, leaving the door edges until the end. Then spray an ONR mix (via a pump sprayer) on the jambs, let dwell a few minutes and then wiped down, rinsing in the ONR bucket. I do the same with the wheels and tyres but use an older sponge, rather than the 'paint sponge' for the tyres. :thumb:


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

ONR has a great ability to pull anything off surfaces so to clean your tyres I'd suggest you use APC or a degreaser and scrub it in, then liberally wash off with ONR.


----------

